# SBE wont cycle



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

i have a SBE 2 and the only shells it will even cycle are federals which is all i normally shoot anyway but it still bothers me. what could cause this? the gun is 3-4 years old and shoots 5 cases or so a year


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

A liitle more info needed. Is it not running the second shell up into the chamber, like only getting it halfway up? If so it is probably time for a new spring.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

clean it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Or take your tube extension off....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

definitely sounds like you need to clean it. take the thing completely apart and hose it down with some gun scrubber and a brush, then relube it, not to much though, they like to run on the dry side and it'll stop you from having this problem again. I'd also get into that bolt tail tube and clean that spring and plunger up well. If you can't break it loose you may have to heat it. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, there is a drain hole at the bottom of the tube, spray some gun scrubber in there and sloosh it around and dump it back out. then take an air hose and blow it out from the plunger end. Do this a couple of times, it'll speed things up a bit. when done relube that spring, spray into both sides a good shot. Much easier to take it off and do it though.

Keeping guns clean will be your best bet in the long run and less headaches.

xdeano


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

gun was completely taken apart and cleaned before the hunt. it will 3/4 of the way eject the spent shell, this problem only happens when im not shooting federals though which makes zero sense to me


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Try taking a brass brush on a drill and cleaning out the chamber with a little oil. Then clean it out good. It still sounds like your recoil spring to me. I have several SBE's and none of them will shoot when they get gunked up. They will all throw lead if you do your part - just like ALL shotguns.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

lesserhunter said:


> gun was completely taken apart and cleaned before the hunt. it will 3/4 of the way eject the spent shell, this problem only happens when im not shooting federals though which makes zero sense to me


Federals are pretty much the hottest loaded steel shot out there, so it does make some sense.

You may have a burr on the guide rail up in the action where the bolt follows, bad spring, gunk somewhere hidden, something slightly bent, it could be many things. If you are at your wits end see if you have a local gunsmith that can give it a look quickly to eliminate options.


----------

